
The Path to Hacker School (2012) - luu
http://unschooled.org/2012/06/the-path-to-hacker-school/
======
coaxial
This is something I want to attend for quite some time now, but I can't
understand why it's in such a high CoL area. It makes it very hard for me to
save enough money to pay for 4 months worth of rent, transportation, and food
in NYC while also carrying a mortgage or paying rent back home. I haven't
heard anything bad from anyone who went, so if you can afford it and get
accepted, you should definitely go!

